# NIOD Report Appendix II Intelligence and the War in Bosnia 1992 1995



## Retired AF Guy (27 Jun 2020)

Here is a report prepared by the Netherlands Institute for War Documentation (NIOD) that looks at the role Intelligence played in the Balkans Wars and the role of various Intelligence/Security agencies in the conflict. 

 Appendix II Intelligence and the war in Bosnia 1992-1995: The role of the intelligence and security services

So far, I've haven't had a chance to look at the document in detail, but what I've seen so far looks pretty interesting. 

This appendix is part of a much larger document that looks at the role of the Dutch forces in the Srebrenica enclave that can be found here:

Srebrenica Reconstruction, background, consequences and analyses of the fall of a ‘safe’ area

And needless to say, because of its subject matter, the CF also play a prominent role.


----------

